
Did Microsoft Just Pull a Don Draper? - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2010/10/ms-draper/
======
whatever_dude
Or rather, it was just a dick but pointless move by Microsoft (probably
because the Marketing/partnership/demo deployment teams don't talk to each
other very closely).

This article seems to try to make a mistake sound like it was some genius
move. Can't see why it is, or why the Angry Birds developer is under any kind
of pressure at all. People will be putting pressure on the developer?
Seriously? All they need to do is tell people the icon was used without
permission.

The fact that he has to come up with some TV series-inspired expression and
explain it (with the help of some bogus, paraphrased, empty quote nonetheless)
just makes it worse.

If the author is so interested in making people aware of his Mad Men
obsession, there are less lame ways to do it than this.

------
mustpax
"If you don’t like what people are saying, change the conversation" is not the
same as "if you don't like what people are saying, lie so they have a better
opinion of you."

------
iuguy
The article assumes that a significant number of Angry Birds players on one
platform will want to jump to another and pay again to play on the second
platform.

------
bradleyland
This is an insult to Don Draper's legacy.

